# Arkansas WHite River Trout Fishing



## Capps Guide Service Inc. (Aug 24, 2016)

We finished up the month of December 2016 with lots of rainbow trout caught and some nice brown trout as well. Looking forward to the New Year and all of the fish it will bring. The river level is low now on Arkansas White River and the trout are hitting many various things. Fly fishing has been good with midges, beads and egg patterns. Most of the brown trout are on their redds(beds)but some have spawned and are holding in the deeper pools. Rainbow trout are easy caught on trout beads and or egg patterns during this time of year, fished below the brown trout redds.
By the time that February rolls in most of the brown trout will have spawned and will be ready to put back the weight they have lost while spawning. February is a great month to try fishing for a trophy trout on our river! If we have a shad kill in the Bull Shoals Lake that feeds the White River the large trout can get pretty easy to catch, anything that resembles a thread fin shad on the end of your line can produce a trout of a life time.

If you are wade fishing the White River in Arkansas always be mindful that the river level can rise rapidly from releases at Bull Shoals Dam so please pay attention to what the water level is doing if you are wade fishing.

These are some of the nice fish we caught on December 28th and 29th 2016


----------

